# Bad Drivers



## Darin (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought I would pass this nice picture along.


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess that is one way to make a ford truck look good......

opcorn:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2008)

Darin said:


> Thought I would pass this nice picture along.



I would not tie my climbing line to that truck with that driver.


----------



## Darin (Mar 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I would not tie my climbing line to that truck with that driver.



Why? They could probably go up and down the tree for you.


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 16, 2008)

*Selling point*

Being able to advertise a two car garage is important.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2008)

Darin said:


> Why? They could probably go up and down the tree for you.



Driving a truck up a tree is hack in my book. Its really bad for the tree.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Mar 16, 2008)

What happened? how do you do something like that?


----------



## billyjoejr (Mar 16, 2008)

woodchuck361 said:


> What happened? how do you do something like that?



Just a guess. 
14 year old son got the keys. :bang:


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 16, 2008)

*Forensic examination reveals what happened*

Looking over the photo I have to agree with billyjoejr.

There is going to be one heck of a talking to for that young man driving his car under my pick-up like that.

******************

Shouldn't this thread be in the same forum as the 'showing off my garage thread' that was about 3 weeks back?


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 16, 2008)

Heres the scoop from snopes.com It sounds like not only was the ferrari damaged, but two motorcycles and a pt cruiser.

http://snopes.com/photos/accident/darling.asp


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 16, 2008)

*Accidents*

My daughter (18 - straight A senior returning from work at Subway), was rear ended this last Sunday at a stop sign.

The other girl, (17 - seemed like a nice kid pretty shook up), admitted to her Dad that she was adjusting her Ipod tunes.

*****************

Just a few days ago I heard that distracted drivers had taken over from intoxicated drivers.

200,000 dollars might get the insurance companies attention.


----------



## retoid (Mar 16, 2008)

looks like revenge. Thats an expensive ferrari.


----------

